# еж



## az09

пожалуйста, помогите мне понять слово *ежом - *


Тут были: живописец с идеально голой, но слегка обитой головой, которую он постоянно вписывал в свои картины (Саломея с кегельным шаром); и поэт, умевший посредством пяти спичек представить всю историю грехопадения, и благовоспитанный, с умоляющими глазами, педераст; и очень известный пианист, так с лица ничего, но с ужасным выражением пальцев; и молодцеватый советский писатель с *ежом* и трубочкой, свято не понимавший, в какое общество он попал; сидели тут и еще всякие господа, теперь спутавшиеся у меня в памяти, и из всех двое, трое, наверное, погуляли с Ниной.

спасибо вам!


----------



## Rosett

Журнал такой был советский детский типа "Мурзилки", который тоже из той эпохи.
Журнал "Еж". Ленинградские детские журналы 1920-1930-х годов


----------



## Q-cumber

В английский версии было так: "... a jaunty but linguistically impotent Soviet writer fresh from Moscow, with *an old pipe and a new wristwatch,* who was completely and ridiculously unaware of the sort of company he was in; ...".   Можно допустить, что "ёж" - разговорное название (каких-то конкретных?) часов. Впрочем, если версия Rosett с журналом верна, логично предположить, что автор просто убрал "ежа" при переводе, по вполне понятным причинам.
  Мне же в первую очередь приходит на ум короткая мужская причёска - "ёжик" (бобрик).


----------



## Vovan

Q-cumber said:


> Мне же в первую очередь приходит на ум короткая мужская причёска - "ёжик" (бобрик).


И мне!


----------



## az09

спасибо вам большое за помощь!


----------



## Maroseika

Конечно, это прическа ёжик.


----------



## Rosett

Критик указывает на напрашивающееся сходство набоковского совписа с отцом соцреализма, в описываемом 1932-м жившим в Сорренто последний год своей "загранкомандировки":
"Приятельство Фердинанда с «молодцеватым советским писателем с ежом и трубочкой», явно напоминающим Горького, в свою очередь намекает на Ходасевича, как известно, не только дружившего с Горьким, но и жившего у него в Сорренто. Однако главное сходство наблюдается в отношениях с женами: Фердинанда с Ниной и Ходасевича с Берберовой." Набоков и Берберова
Набоков язвит по поводу Горького при каждом удобном случае, например, так:  «Художественный талант Горького не имеет большой ценности». И никакого другого официального советского писателя в те годы в Средиземноморье было немыслимо сыскать и с фонарём.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Критик указывает на напрашивающееся сходство набоковского совписа с отцом соцреализма, в описываемом 1932-м жившим в Сорренто последний год своей "загранкомандировки":
> "Приятельство Фердинанда с «молодцеватым советским писателем с ежом и трубочкой», явно напоминающим Горького, в свою очередь намекает на Ходасевича, как известно, не только дружившего с Горьким, но и жившего у него в Сорренто. Однако главное сходство наблюдается в отношениях с женами: Фердинанда с Ниной и Ходасевича с Берберовой." Набоков и Берберова
> Набоков язвит по поводу Горького при каждом удобном случае, например, так:  «Художественный талант Горького не имеет большой ценности». И никакого другого официального советского писателя в те годы в Средиземноморье было немыслимо сыскать и с фонарём.


 Я тоже это читал.
Проблема только в том, что причёска Горького мало смахивала на "ёжик".  А не может это быть какой-то ёршик для прочистки трубки?


----------



## Vovan

Может, и реальный ёж.

Впрочем, "Гугл" на "еж+СССР" дает пепельницы. Как раз к трубке!





Вот на этом сайте читаем:


> *Набор пепельниц «Ёж» на манер матрешки 6 в 1.*
> СССР, 1950-60 гг., сталь.


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> Может, и реальный ёж.
> 
> Впрочем, "Гугл" на "еж+СССР" дает пепельницы. Как раз к трубке!
> 
> Вот на этом сайте читаем:


А зачем к трубке пепельница? Да ещё в руке?


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Я тоже это читал.
> Проблема только в том, что причёска Горького мало смахивала на "ёжик".  А не может это быть какой-то ёршик для прочистки трубки?


Тогда бы и был ёрш...
Википедия даёт фото 1931 года, на которой Горький в компании Кагановича, Ворошилова и Сталина стрижен "под ёжика". Максим Горький — Википедия
В правой руке у него мундштук на манер курительной трубки, но с папиросой, что вполне выглядит как "трубочка", упомянутая Набоковым. Табак в такую трубочку не забивается.
На фотографии Альперта 1932 года «Возвращение Максима Горького на Родину», где Горький выглядывает из окна поезда, "ёж" на голове виден ещё отчётливее. Максим Горький — Википедия Очевидно, в Сорренто было жарко и Горький предпочитал стричься коротко.


----------



## Vovan

Q-cumber said:


> Проблема только в том, что причёска Горького мало смахивала на "ёжик".


Неудивительно: сайты Рунета свидетельствуют, что "ежик" появился в 50-е годы 20-го столетия (если не в 60-е). Но мои сомнения касаются лишь фирменного названия, ибо сама по себе стрижка, особенно за рубежом, существовала и раньше:


> The style went by other names in other languages; in French, coupé en brosse; in German, bürstenschnitt; in Russian, ёжик.
> 
> Crew cut - Wikipedia


По ссылке в боксе Википедия приводит фото Александра Керенского.

По поводу Горького смущает также эпитет "молодцеватый".

(Edited.)


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> А зачем к трубке пепельница? Да ещё в руке?


Впрочем, вы правы: зачем в Париже советская пепельница?


----------



## Maroseika

Vovan said:


> Неудивительно: сайты Рунета свидетельствуют, что "ежик" появился в 50-е годы 20-го столетия (если не в 60-е).


"Стрижка ежиком" и "волосы ежиком/ежом" встречаются в литературе с конца 19 века. Вот еще пример из Набокова:
"Этот чернобровый, ежом остриженный толстяк был даровитым математиком..." [Подвиг (1932)]


----------



## Vovan

News to me , *Maroseika*. Thanks!


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> "Стрижка ежиком" и "волосы ежиком/ежом" встречаются в литературе с конца 19 века. Вот еще пример из Набокова:
> "Этот чернобровый, ежом остриженный толстяк был даровитым математиком..." [Подвиг (1932)]


Я тоже на 99% склоняюсь к варианту с причёской. Просто остриженный ежом Горький мне никогда на фотографиях не встречался.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Я тоже на 99% склоняюсь к варианту с причёской. Просто остриженный ежом Горький мне никогда на фотографиях не встречался.


Считается, что стрижка под ёжика стала популярной у контрреволюционной "золотой молодёжи" времён Директории в конце XVIII века как символ противопоставления себя революционому французскому народу.
""Золотая молодежь" начинает вводить в моду прически XVIII века - типа "ёж", "щётка": волосы при этих прическах должны были торчать вверх" Глава вторая. Прически периода Великой французской революции 1789 года и директории   [1983 Сыромятникова И.С. - История прически: Учебник для театральных художественно-технических училищ]

_*(...)*_
_*Mod.: off-topic part of the post deleted.*_


----------



## Maroseika

_*Moderatorial:*_

_*Dear forerors, let me remind you the topic of the thread: what does mean "с ежом" in the given context.*_

_*Further discussion on the related subjects that are different can be opened in the new thread.*_


----------

